# Giant talon 2?



## SnoopFrogg (Jul 21, 2016)

Looking at a brand new 2017 giant talon 2...
Big selling point is that it has a 2 year free repair.

$675 for the talon 2...
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/talon.2/26049/92823/
They had a "specialized" FS for $500 but they steered me away because of no warranty and it not being practical for the riding i plan to do.

What advantages do new bikes have over old bikes? Ex: 2015 model vs 2017 model? I am not sure how many major advancements mountain bikes make...


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The fork is not designed for trail riding. It has plastic bushings inside instead of metal ones. It is good for bike paths.
Imo the 27.5 wheels for hardtails are not as good for bikepaths or trails as 27.5+ or 29 wheels/tires. Giant tried to push them last year and it hasn't gone good except with newbies.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

SnoopFrogg said:


> Looking at a brand new 2017 giant talon 2...


Good entry level bike but as eb1888 said, the fork is for bike paths, gravel paths and maybe easy dirt trails. You'll find plenty of complaints among Talon owners trail riding their bikes and quickly finding out that the fork is not up to the task. Keep that in mind.



SnoopFrogg said:


> What advantages do new bikes have over old bikes? Ex: 2015 model vs 2017 model? I am not sure how many major advancements mountain bikes make...


On hardtails not many, on suspended bikes could be a lot depending on how big the age gap. A 2015 vs 2017 is hard to say but prolly about the same.


----------



## jml79 (Sep 7, 2016)

What was the specialized? You are not going to find good "trail" forks until you are over $1000 and get an entry level air fork or at the very least a 32mm coil fork. That's the trade off with price. But you can always buy one later for $200-$250 when the stock fork stops working well. Buy the best you can afford, ride what you got and fix it when you can afford to or it breaks. The Talon seems to be a very good base platform to work with.


----------



## phantoj (Jul 7, 2009)

do the chickens have giant talons?




this fork is not so great, but it's not the disaster that some on this forum make it out to be... it's heavy, but pretty stiff, and at least it has some rebound damping.


----------



## abesal (Jul 3, 2016)

eb1888 said:


> The fork is not designed for trail riding. It has plastic bushings inside instead of metal ones. It is good for bike paths.
> Imo the 27.5 wheels for hardtails are not as good for bikepaths or trails as 27.5+ or 29 wheels/tires. Giant tried to push them last year and it hasn't gone good except with newbies.


 how would this compare to marin bobcat?


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Couple year old Bobcat was a good deal at around 650-700 off ebay with a Raidon air fork.
The current models aren't good value, imo. No decent fork for the money.
The 27.5+ Pine Mountain 1 looks good if you can get it around 950.


----------



## jml79 (Sep 7, 2016)

It has the same fork as a Marin Bobcat Trail 4 and the drivetrain on the Giant is 1 to 2 levels better. This is assuming you live in the US. The Giant Talon has different levels in different countries. Here I can get a Talon 0 through 4 and the levels aren't quite the same.


----------



## abesal (Jul 3, 2016)

jml79 said:


> It has the same fork as a Marin Bobcat Trail 4 and the drivetrain on the Giant is 1 to 2 levels better. This is assuming you live in the US. The Giant Talon has different levels in different countries. Here I can get a Talon 0 through 4 and the levels aren't quite the same.


What about orbea mx


----------



## jml79 (Sep 7, 2016)

The mx 30 is very comparable to the Talon 2. The mx 40 is very comparable to the bobcat trail 4.

Easiest thing is to compare group set and fork. SR Suntour forks from worst to best is M3030, XCT, XCM, XCR, XCR Air, anything with a name is better like the Epixon or Raidon. Shimano group set from worst to better is Tourney, Altus, Acera, Alivio, Deore, anything with just letters like SLX or XT is better. SRAM uses X3, X4 etc. Higher numbers are better and there are shimano/SRAM comparison charts online. In the bike range you are looking at most bikes are going to have an XCM, if you find an XCR or anything air then good deal. Deore is considered good quality but if you find SLX, good deal. Anything less than the XCM/Deore combo on the giant 2 should be cheaper.

If I were hunting for a solid entry bike I would be tempted to find an air fork and Deore or better. But an SR Suntour Epixon air fork can be bought for $200 so a Talon 2 or similar with 10 speed Deore gear and a lesser fork can be a good deal. Ride it for a while and then upgrade the fork.


----------



## abesal (Jul 3, 2016)

jml79 said:


> The mx 30 is very comparable to the Talon 2. The mx 40 is very comparable to the bobcat trail 4.
> 
> Easiest thing is to compare group set and fork. SR Suntour forks from worst to best is M3030, XCT, XCM, XCR, XCR Air, anything with a name is better like the Epixon or Raidon. Shimano group set from worst to better is Tourney, Altus, Acera, Alivio, Deore, anything with just letters like SLX or XT is better. SRAM uses X3, X4 etc. Higher numbers are better and there are shimano/SRAM comparison charts online. In the bike range you are looking at most bikes are going to have an XCM, if you find an XCR or anything air then good deal. Deore is considered good quality but if you find SLX, good deal. Anything less than the XCM/Deore combo on the giant 2 should be cheaper.
> 
> If I were hunting for a solid entry bike I would be tempted to find an air fork and Deore or better. But an SR Suntour Epixon air fork can be bought for $200 so a Talon 2 or similar with 10 speed Deore gear and a lesser fork can be a good deal. Ride it for a while and then upgrade the fork.


 the bobcat trail 7.5 has rock shox


----------



## jml79 (Sep 7, 2016)

It has a 30mm coil sprung shock for much more $$$. Drivetrain is nice though.

You jumped a bit in budget there. What is your budget and what do you want from the bike. Or do you know yet.


----------



## abesal (Jul 3, 2016)

jml79 said:


> It has a 30mm coil sprung shock for much more $$$. Drivetrain is nice though.
> 
> You jumped a bit in budget there. What is your budget and what do you want from the bike. Or do you know yet.


actually a local shop is selling a marin bobcat 7.5 2016 for 900


----------



## abesal (Jul 3, 2016)

cad


----------



## jml79 (Sep 7, 2016)

900 cad? Canadian dollars?


----------



## SnoopFrogg (Jul 21, 2016)

http://www.bikes.com/en/bikes/soul-275/2017

Is this a good bike? I saw that the 2016 model was actually on the Mtbr best bikes under 1000 (which is what I am looking at)

Have fun with the hobby!
-Sebastian


----------



## abesal (Jul 3, 2016)

jml79 said:


> 900 cad? Canadian dollars?


Yes that's like 850 American


----------



## jml79 (Sep 7, 2016)

$900 cad is like $700 US. Dang good deal.

If you are in Canada, check out the Canadian Talon 2. Huge difference.

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-ca/bikes/model/talon.27.5.2/24711/89702/#specifications


----------



## abesal (Jul 3, 2016)

jml79 said:


> $900 cad is like $700 US. Dang good deal.
> 
> If you are in Canada, check out the Canadian Talon 2. Huge difference.
> 
> https://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-ca/bikes/model/talon.27.5.2/24711/89702/#specifications


But is the fork good for the 2016 bobcat.trail 7.5? And is worth 750 usd?


----------



## jml79 (Sep 7, 2016)

Look. Bike shopping can be a frustrating process. Spend some time reading the reviews. Learn the components. There are lots of component reviews out there. The 30 silver TK may be slightly better than a Suntour XCM but not as good as an XCR, XCR Air or Radion. Both the 30TK and XCM are 30mm steel forks with coil springs and an oil rebound shock. The 30TK may have more adjustability and easier parts availability. But in my mind that's about it. Is that bike worth $750, sure if you want the nicer 10 speed drivetrain. To me the forks are a wash. Both will work and both cost the same to replace.


----------



## abesal (Jul 3, 2016)

jml79 said:


> Look. Bike shopping can be a frustrating process. Spend some time reading the reviews. Learn the components. There are lots of component reviews out there. The 30 silver TK may be slightly better than a Suntour XCM but not as good as an XCR, XCR Air or Radion. Both the 30TK and XCM are 30mm steel forks with coil springs and an oil rebound shock. The 30TK may have more adjustability and easier parts availability. But in my mind that's about it. Is that bike worth $750, sure if you want the nicer 10 speed drivetrain. To me the forks are a wash. Both will work and both cost the same to replace.


Well between the manitou on the salsa timberjack (which I assume is ideal for single track mountain trail) and the rockshox on the marin bobcat 7.5 2016. I guess in other words I'm asking 2 questions 1 is manitou and rockshox, and 2 is the bobcat vs the timberjack as a whole


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The TJ will run 27.5+ with current geo and a good fork. Future compatibility.
The Bobcat won't.


----------



## gauchowr (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi All,

I am new to this thread and to the world of mountain biking. I rode dirt bikes for a few years back in the early 2000s and owned a Yamaha Wr450f.

I decided to get back into riding dirt, but this time pulled the trigger on a 2017 Talon 2 in the blue color. I am paying $710 less a 10% discount plus taxes and will be picking it up tonight.

I spent the past 24 hours googling as much info as I could on the bike, but unfortunately there isn't as much information as I would like.

How do you guys feel I did on the price, and for those of you who know this bike, is this a good performance bang for my dollars spent? I plan to use the bike as a weekend trail warrior, explorer, and the occasional commuter to work (about 11 miles round trip). Did I make the right choice on the bike? Are there any upgrades over stock that are worth doing right away (upgraded pedals, handle bar, etc.)?

Let me know how I did for my first bike, and things I can do to really up the fun factor without breaking the bank.

Thanks all!
David


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey Dave-
The Suntour fork is the weak performance component on that bike. It has plastic bushings inside instead of metal. So it 's designed more as a bike path and smoother trail part. Suntour knows this and offers an upgrade program as relief. Unless you're short I'm not a fan of 27.5 wheels on a hardtail. 27.5+ Plus tires are another story. I like those. 29 too.


----------



## gauchowr (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi thank you for your response. Do you know of another bike made by Giant that have these upgraded parts for around $700? I am going to pick up the bike in about 2 hours so I could still make a last minute game time decision. I appreciate it!

David


----------



## gauchowr (Jan 31, 2017)

eb1888 said:


> Hey Dave-
> The Suntour fork is the weak performance component on that bike. It has plastic bushings inside instead of metal. So it 's designed more as a bike path and smoother trail part. Suntour knows this and offers an upgrade program as relief. Unless you're short I'm not a fan of 27.5 wheels on a hardtail. 27.5+ Plus tires are another story. I like those. 29 too.


It is pretty unfortunate to hear that because I am 6'2 and am going with a Large framed bike on 27.5" tires!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

gauchowr said:


> It is pretty unfortunate to hear that because I am 6'2 and am going with a Large framed bike on 27.5" tires!


You can ride your bike no problem. It can be fun with a good fork. If you'd picked 27.5+ you could run 29s with a second wheelset-- two bikes in one.

But a little history....Giant was lagging behind on geo improvement in 29 hardtails and 29 fs XC bikes several years ago. Their Maestro rear suspension design that they stole from Dave Weigle takes up too much space to allow for the short chainstays everyone else was going to for quicker 29 handling. 
Instead of doing the engineering, it appears, they just decided to call 29 dead and told the bike world 27.5 was the future for everything. Big Marketing blitz. All their shops had to buy a bunch of 27.5 bikes. But they also dropped sponsorship of their XC World Cup team. . .no competitive bike against 29s.
You can only market so far. 
You can't change physics. 
29s have better rollover. 27.5+ are almost as big as 29s.
Only noobs bought the 27.5 hts and XC fs bikes. Epic fail. Now quietly they're back with the new 29 Fathom and XTC 27.5+/29(unfortunately way too short reach geo). So they have work to do. They still don't have a team they sponsor on the World Cup XCO circuit. No decent bike.

They don't offer a good $700 bike for rocky fun trails. 25% off a $1k bike still isn't that good a bike. I'd look for something from somewhere else.


----------



## gauchowr (Jan 31, 2017)

eb1888 said:


> You can ride your bike no problem. It can be fun with a good fork. If you'd picked 27.5+ you could run 29s with a second wheelset-- two bikes in one.
> 
> But a little history....Giant was lagging behind on geo improvement in 29 hardtails and 29 fs XC bikes several years ago. Their Maestro rear suspension design that they stole from Dave Weigle takes up too much space to allow for the short chainstays everyone else was going to for quicker 29 handling.
> Instead of doing the engineering, it appears, they just decided to call 29 dead and told the bike world 27.5 was the future for everything. Big Marketing blitz. All their shops had to buy a bunch of 27.5 bikes. But they also dropped sponsorship of their XC World Cup team. . .no competitive bike against 29s.
> ...


So, last night I went to my lbs to pick up my Talon 2, but I did not like the blue color in person. I started looking around at other bikes, and test rode Trek xl with 29 wheels, and I ended up fitting much better on that bike. Started to look around and ask more questions, and somehow ended up going with the Giant Fathom 29 2 xl in the black and green color.

Are you saying that the reach on the Giant 29ers have too short of a reach?

What do you think of the Fathom 29er 2 (2017) as an entry level bike for a beginner into mountain biking?


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

gauchowr said:


> So, last night I went to my lbs to pick up my Talon 2, but I did not like the blue color in person. I started looking around at other bikes, and test rode Trek xl with 29 wheels, and I ended up fitting much better on that bike. Started to look around and ask more questions, and somehow ended up going with the Giant Fathom 29 2 xl in the black and green color.
> 
> Are you saying that the reach on the Giant 29ers have too short of a reach?
> 
> What do you think of the Fathom 29er 2 (2017) as an entry level bike for a beginner into mountain biking?


Your new bike is a lot better for only 200 more. The Raidon air fork can stand up to trail riding. Just hope its tapered with a 15x100 axle. The reach is OK on the Fantom, its shorter on the XTC.


----------



## gauchowr (Jan 31, 2017)

eb1888 said:


> Your new bike is a lot better for only 200 more. The Raidon air fork can stand up to trail riding. Just hope its tapered with a 15x100 axle. The reach is OK on the Fantom, its shorter on the XTC.


So is a shorter reach better? I thought that might feel a little cramped but I guess this is adjustable with an aftermarket bar. Also, what does tapering with a 15x100 axle do? Is this item modifiable?

Thanks!
David


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

gauchowr said:


> So is a shorter reach better? I thought that might feel a little cramped but I guess this is adjustable with an aftermarket bar. Also, what does tapering with a 15x100 axle do? Is this item modifiable?
> 
> Thanks!
> David


Shorter reach is not better. Especially if it requires a longer stem for you to ride the bike. 
Shorter stem is better. A stem of 80mm max and hopefully less will make it easier to keep the steering under control hitting rocks and things on fast downhill segments.


----------



## randum (May 17, 2016)

i just realized how old this post is...

anyways, i have a 2016 talon 2. seems like Giant downgraded 2017's Talon series to make room for their new Fathom bikes.

the 2016 Talon 2 had suntour epixon air forks, 650b, and retailed for ~1200 canadian... i managed to scoop one for 900ish canadian


----------



## timfnz (Aug 7, 2017)

gauchowr said:


> So, last night I went to my lbs to pick up my Talon 2, but I did not like the blue color in person. I started looking around at other bikes, and test rode Trek xl with 29 wheels, and I ended up fitting much better on that bike. Started to look around and ask more questions, and somehow ended up going with the Giant Fathom 29 2 xl in the black and green color.
> 
> Are you saying that the reach on the Giant 29ers have too short of a reach?
> 
> What do you think of the Fathom 29er 2 (2017) as an entry level bike for a beginner into mountain biking?


I'm 6'2 border line between L and XL for the Gaint Fathom, but if you look at the reach number, and stack, some of the modern geo XC 29ers are going for longer reach/short stem, and with some makes bikes such as the Whyte 605 the XL fathom would be a Large. I'm going for a 70mm stem, with the 460mm reach on the XL, instead of the ridiculous 110mm stem they fit from the factory. Even the L has 100mm stem. The riser bars also make it look a little odd, a 10mm miniriser bar would look better.

Go up a size and the reach will be fine!


----------



## BRIDGERBOY32 (Aug 9, 2017)

Seems like the general consensus is that on all bikes between $500-700 the forks are crap and need upgraded is that how I am reading this? So for a $200 + fork upgrade you got a bike in the $700-900 range. After that is this a good bike? Or do you need to drop more $$ right off the bat to make it off road worthy? Seems like a pretty cheap initial investment if all you need to do is upgrade the forks to have a good solid bike and still be under the $1k price tag .....


----------



## willowbeast (Jul 10, 2017)

BRIDGERBOY32 said:


> Seems like the general consensus is that on all bikes between $500-700 the forks are crap and need upgraded is that how I am reading this? So for a $200 + fork upgrade you got a bike in the $700-900 range. After that is this a good bike? Or do you need to drop more $$ right off the bat to make it off road worthy? Seems like a pretty cheap initial investment if all you need to do is upgrade the forks to have a good solid bike and still be under the $1k price tag .....


From what I've read and was informed by my lbs, it's cheaper to buy an upgraded bike off the bat. I bought a CAD talon 3, 2018. I tried to convince my wife to let me spend more and it was a no go. But buying little things here and there is ok. More expensive in the long run but also more fun for me. I like getting parts in the mail and then installing them. I'm going to ride the stock fork for this season but by next spring I'll upgrade.


----------



## BRIDGERBOY32 (Aug 9, 2017)

willowbeast said:


> From what I've read and was informed by my lbs, it's cheaper to buy an upgraded bike off the bat. I bought a CAD talon 3, 2018. I tried to convince my wife to let me spend more and it was a no go. But buying little things here and there is ok. More expensive in the long run but also more fun for me. I like getting parts in the mail and then installing them. I'm going to ride the stock fork for this season but by next spring I'll upgrade.


Yea I been getting that wife aggro and had to readajust my budget!!! That's ok I will just order parts too. The only downside for me is that I have to take my bike into the lbs for install as I am not a bike mechanic whatsoever. Not sure what that bill is going to be lol 😂


----------



## willowbeast (Jul 10, 2017)

BRIDGERBOY32 said:


> Yea I been getting that wife aggro and had to readajust my budget!!! That's ok I will just order parts too. The only downside for me is that I have to take my bike into the lbs for install as I am not a bike mechanic whatsoever. Not sure what that bill is going to be lol 😂


For 300 more plus tax I could have bought the talon 1. Once I'm done upgrading I'll be looking at a total of about 1500 give or take a hundred. Which is quite a bit more but what can I do.


----------



## derekve (Jul 30, 2017)

Glad i saw this thread. I was considering a 2018 Talon 2, but based on the fork it has, i think i should save more money to get the 2018 Fathom 2.


----------



## willowbeast (Jul 10, 2017)

derekve said:


> Glad i saw this thread. I was considering a 2018 Talon 2, but based on the fork it has, i think i should save more money to get the 2018 Fathom 2.


Or get the talon 1 .


----------



## derekve (Jul 30, 2017)

I don't think the talon 1 is available in the U.S. anymore, but maybe i can check my LBS 's and see if they have new 2016s sitting around.


----------



## willowbeast (Jul 10, 2017)

The 1 in Canada comes with the epixon fork and from what I've gathered it's a good one. Not great but good one, of course it comes with higher end comps too. Keep in mind this is the 2017 or 2018 model.


----------



## BRIDGERBOY32 (Aug 9, 2017)

SnoopFrogg said:


> Looking at a brand new 2017 giant talon 2...
> Big selling point is that it has a 2 year free repair.
> 
> $675 for the talon 2...
> ...


Decent deal they are giving you my lbs quoted me $699


----------



## derekve (Jul 30, 2017)

Thanks for the info! I will look into it. At first when i starting researching bikes, i set my budget to about $800. I figured a suntour xcm (talon 2) was not a terrible fork considering i'm coming from a 1998 specialized hardrock rockshox s (currently riding a crosstrail disc). I got rid of the hardrock in 2015 because it was wearing out and of course want to upgrade. When reading through forums i noticed many people didn't like the xcm. I then considered a specialized pitch expert with an xcr fork, which is supposed to be better than the xcm. I think some xcr's are air but not that one. So here i am now considering a fathom 2 lol


----------



## BRIDGERBOY32 (Aug 9, 2017)

By comparison for that money you could move into the rockhopper comp 29 and get entry level air shocks and upgraded components if your not opposed to moving up to 29ers vs 27.5 on the talon 2


----------



## derekve (Jul 30, 2017)

Thanks for the info, I did look into Rockhoppers! I am honestly hesitant on how i would like the handling of a 29er on trails (coming from a 26"). I'm 6'3 192# and know a 29er would fit well (so i've read for taller individuals), but felt like a 27.5 would be a good compromise. What is your take on 27.5 vs 29ers?


----------



## BRIDGERBOY32 (Aug 9, 2017)

It's gonna be which you feel the most comfortable on. Test ride em both and make your choice based on feel and comfort. I'm leaning toward the 29er cause that's where I believe tech is headed and want something on the newer end of the spectrum.


----------



## derekve (Jul 30, 2017)

Yea i plan test riding a few bikes and tire sizes (including + size).


----------



## Kmurugan (Sep 16, 2017)

*Talon 2 2018*

Hi,

just joined this forum. Based out of Dublin, Ireland

i am getting a Talon 2 2018 next week, and would love to interact with you guys here.

Any groups around Dublin I can join for weekly XC trips ?

happy riding guys and gals...


----------



## Rob9 (Nov 14, 2017)

Urgh! I was planning on the Giant Talon 2 but being 6'3" 260lbs I thinking maybe this bike isn't for me... 

Seems as though the Giant Fathom 29er 2 might be a better option??

Any advice would be appreciated...

Cheers


----------



## timfnz (Aug 7, 2017)

Rob9 said:


> Urgh! I was planning on the Giant Talon 2 but being 6'3" 260lbs I thinking maybe this bike isn't for me...
> 
> Seems as though the Giant Fathom 29er 2 might be a better option??
> 
> ...


Go for the bike with the strongest wheels, 27.5 in a plus size would be best. Tyre size 27.5 x3.0 ....


----------



## Rob9 (Nov 14, 2017)

Is that recommendation based on my weight for a more durable wheel?


----------

